# What does this say?



## enrico l (Sep 12, 2022)

Standard message in a Jiro package. But what does it say?


----------



## blokey (Sep 12, 2022)

367, hammered Santoku, Soft steel, White steel #1, Steel knife Wa-handle. 5 sun 5 Bun , 4th of Reiwa, Yayoi made, Written by Jiro


----------



## enrico l (Sep 12, 2022)

blokey said:


> 367, hammered Santoku, Soft steel, White steel #1, Steel knife Wa-handle. 5 sun 5 , 4th of Reiwa, Yayoi made, Written by Jiro


Wow that was fast! Thank you! Love this little cleaver


----------



## blokey (Sep 12, 2022)

enrico l said:


> Wow that was fast! Thank you! Love this little cleaver


A little correction, 五寸五分 is Five Sun Five Bun, which is traditional Japanese measurement. Sun is around 3cm, Bun is around 3mm.


----------

